# اين ذكر في الكتاب المقدس كلمة لاهوت وكلمة ناسوت؟



## المحب لمسيح (28 ديسمبر 2010)

اين ذكر في الكتاب المقدس كلمة لاهوت وكلمة ناسوت؟


----------



## My Rock (28 ديسمبر 2010)

كولوسي الأصحاح 2 العدد 9 فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ يَحِلُّ كُلُّ مِلْءِ اللاَّهُوتِ جَسَدِيّاً.


----------



## المحب لمسيح (28 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لمرورك الكريم اخي الحبيب 
وشكرا لاهتمامك اجبت عن الشق الاول فماذا عن كلمة ناسوت


----------



## المحب لمسيح (28 ديسمبر 2010)

انا آسف ان كنت اثقلت عليك في الكلام ولكنني اريد ان اتعلم


----------



## My Rock (28 ديسمبر 2010)

إجابتي كانت على السؤالين، فالناسوت يُعني به الجسد.
فنؤمن إن الله (اللاهوت) ظهر بالجسد (الناسوت).


----------



## Desert Rose (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*تجدها هنا بوضوح ايضا 

فى رسالة تيموثاوس الاولى 3 :16 

"عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر فى الجسد تبرر فى الروح تراءى لملائكة كرز به بين الامم أؤمن به فى العالم رفع فى المجد "

الله ظهر فى الجسد 

الله =اللاهوت 
الجسد= الناسوت
*


----------



## المحب لمسيح (28 ديسمبر 2010)

معذره اختي نانسي اسمحيلي بالاختلاف معك فليس بالضروره ان يكون الجسد جسد انسان فمن الممكن ان يتجسد الرب كما يقول الكتاب المقدس في اي جسد  
لذا فكلمة ناسوت بالتالى لم ترد في الكتاب المقدس وانما هي استنتاج


----------



## حمورابي (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*تحية

المفهوم يظهر بمطالعة على العهد الجديد والتعرف والتأمل على ما قام به السيد المسيح 
فيظهر ان هذا الذي تسمع لهُ الرياح والأمواج والذي كان موجود قبل الوجود 
هو الذي خلق كل شئ . ولخلاص كل شئ اصبح مرائي بشكل بشري ملموس 
لأن لا احد يرى الروح ان لم تظهر بشكل مرئي تحت نطاق العين البشرية 
ف إتحاد الازلي ب المرئي صار اللاهوت الخالق ب الناسوت الظاهر 
*


----------



## المحب لمسيح (28 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي الحبيب ابن المشرق سؤالى واضح وانا لا اتعنت 
اين ذكر في الكتاب المقدس كلمة الناسوت 
فقد اورد الاخ الكريم الآيه من كولوسي الاصحاح 2 العدد 9 واثبت وجود كامة اللاهوت صريحه في صدر الايه 
ولكني اسال اين وردت كلمة" ناسوت" بهذا الوضوح في الكتاب المقدس


----------



## apostle.paul (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*كلمة ابن الانسان كافية ان ابن الله صار انسانا

*


----------



## المحب لمسيح (28 ديسمبر 2010)

الساده الافاضل حتى لا اكثر عليكم واضيع وقتكم 
افهم من كل المناقشه السابقه ان كلمة لاهوت وردت صريحه في الكتاب المقدس 
على عكس كلمة ناسوت التي تعد استنتاجا 
شكرا لكم وآسف على الاطاله عليكم


----------



## Desert Rose (28 ديسمبر 2010)

المحب لمسيح قال:


> معذره اختي نانسي اسمحيلي بالاختلاف معك فليس بالضروره ان يكون الجسد جسد انسان فمن الممكن ان يتجسد الرب كما يقول الكتاب المقدس في اي جسد
> لذا فكلمة ناسوت بالتالى لم ترد في الكتاب المقدس وانما هي استنتاج



*مش فاهمة يا أخ محب يعنى هو هيتجسد فى جسد ايه طيب ؟

والمسيح اسمه ابن الانسان , يبقى هيكون جسد ايه ؟

وبعدين فى اية تانية اكثر وضوح توضحلك انه كان انسان من لحم ودم 

عبرانيين 2 : 14 

"فاذ تشارك الآولاد فى اللحم والدم اشترك هو أيضا فيهما لكى يبيد بالموت ذاك الذى له سلطان الموت أى أبليس "

اذا المسيح اشترك معانا فى اللحم والدم 



*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*يا حبيبى قلبى الناسوتية يعنى البشرية 
الطبيعة البشرية اللى انا مشترك فيها انا وانت وكل البشر المسيح اشترك معنا فيها بكونه ابن الانسان
**14 فَإِذْ قَدْ تَشَارَكَ الأَوْلاَدُ فِي اللَّحْمِ وَالدَّمِ اشْتَرَكَ هُوَ أَيْضًا كَذلِكَ فِيهِمَا، لِكَيْ يُبِيدَ بِالْمَوْتِ ذَاكَ الَّذِي لَهُ سُلْطَانُ الْمَوْتِ، أَيْ إِبْلِيسَ*
*دا مش استنتاج دا واقع صريح فى الكتاب ان ابن الله اشترك مع البشر فى طبيعتهم وصار ابن الانسان *


----------



## Desert Rose (28 ديسمبر 2010)

المحب لمسيح قال:


> الساده الافاضل حتى لا اكثر عليكم واضيع وقتكم
> افهم من كل المناقشه السابقه ان كلمة لاهوت وردت صريحه في الكتاب المقدس
> على عكس كلمة ناسوت التي تعد استنتاجا
> شكرا لكم وآسف على الاطاله عليكم



*أخ محب انا مش فاهمة انت عايز تثبت انه مكانش انسان؟

الكلمة مش لازم تيجى حرفا فى الكتاب المقدس 

لكن كل حاجة فى حياة المسيح بتوضح انه كان انسان انه الله الظاهر فى جسد بشرى 

ديه مش محتاجة سؤال 
*


----------



## حمورابي (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*الكلمة الذي هو الله ظهر في الجسد . 
ما هو الناتج الأن . ! 

الله هو رمز اللاهوت . الجسد هو رمز الناسوت . الإنسانية . 



*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*وعلشان برضة نجبهالك حرفيا 
**وَلَيْسَ ذلِكَ فَقَطْ، بَلْ نَفْتَخِرُ أَيْضًا بِاللهِ، بِرَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي نِلْنَا بِهِ الآنَ الْمُصَالَحَةَ.*
 *12 مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ كَأَنَّمَا بِإِنْسَانٍ وَاحِدٍ دَخَلَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ، وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ الْمَوْتُ، وَهكَذَا اجْتَازَ الْمَوْتُ إِلَى جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ، إِذْ أَخْطَأَ الْجَمِيعُ.*
 *13 فَإِنَّهُ حَتَّى النَّامُوسِ كَانَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ فِي الْعَالَمِ. عَلَى أَنَّ الْخَطِيَّةَ لاَ تُحْسَبُ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ نَامُوسٌ.*
*وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ كَالْخَطِيَّةِ هكَذَا أَيْضًا الْهِبَةُ. لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ بِخَطِيَّةِ وَاحِدٍ مَاتَ الْكَثِيرُونَ، فَبِالأَوْلَى كَثِيرًا نِعْمَةُ اللهِ، وَالْعَطِيَّةُ بِالنِّعْمَةِ الَّتِي بِالإِنْسَانِ الْوَاحِدِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، قَدِ ازْدَادَتْ لِلْكَثِيرِينَ!*



*5 لأَنَّهُ يُوجَدُ إِلهٌ وَاحِدٌ وَوَسِيطٌ وَاحِدٌ بَيْنَ اللهِ وَالنَّاسِ: الإِنْسَانُ يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ*​


----------



## المحب لمسيح (28 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورين يا جماعه على مجهدكم 
شكرا ليكم جميعا فقد اجبنم على سؤالى بشكل وافي


----------



## apostle.paul (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*المهم تكون وصلتلك الفكرة انه مش بالحرف والعقيدة المسيحية قائمة على نصوص واضحة لا تقبل التاويلات
بس اللى انا مش قادر افهمه ازاى انت بتحب المسيح وانت متعرفوش انى مسيح بتحبه؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (28 ديسمبر 2010)

هو انت (محب المسيح v)


----------



## المحب لمسيح (28 ديسمبر 2010)

لا يا اخي الحبيب انا مش محب المسيح 7
وفعلا انا بحب المسيح وكل رسل الله موسى والمسيح عيسى و محمد خاتم الانبياء والرسل
صلى الله عليهم جميعا وسلم


----------



## apostle.paul (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*يعنى بتحبهم على اساس ايه مثلا انت تعرف هما قالوا ايه*


----------



## المحب لمسيح (28 ديسمبر 2010)

هما مين يا استاذ شمس الحق


----------



## Desert Rose (28 ديسمبر 2010)

المحب لمسيح قال:


> لا يا اخي الحبيب انا مش محب المسيح 7
> وفعلا انا بحب المسيح وكل رسل الله موسى والمسيح عيسى و محمد خاتم الانبياء والرسل
> صلى الله عليهم جميعا وسلم



*أى مسيح ده يا أخ محب الى بتحبه ؟ عيسى بن مريم ؟

ده مش المسيح بتاعنا خالص 

ولا ليه اى علاقة بمسيحنا فى الكتاب المقدس 

ومحدش يحب المسيح الحقيقى ويحب معاه ناس تانية 

هى يا تتبع المسيح الحقيقى يا متتبعهوش 

عايز تعرف وتحب المسيح الحقيقى يبقى تقرا عنه  الكتاب المقدس 

ربنا ينور قلبك 
*


----------



## المحب لمسيح (28 ديسمبر 2010)

افهم من كلامك انك تحب المسيح ولا تحب ابراهيم او يوحنا او زكريا او غيره من المرسلين


----------



## المحب لمسيح (28 ديسمبر 2010)

و بعدين المسيح بتاعكو ازاى هو فيه مسيح بتاعكو ومسيح بتاع ناس تانيين 
المسيح اللى ربنا ارسله واحد


----------



## Desert Rose (28 ديسمبر 2010)

المحب لمسيح قال:


> افهم من كلامك انك تحب المسيح ولا تحب ابراهيم او يوحنا او زكريا او غيره من المرسلين



*أستاذى الفاضل , يعنى ايه تحب ؟

ابراهيم وزكريا وموسى وكل الاشخاص العظماء دول الى ذكروا فى الكتاب المقدس احنا بنحبهم لانهم كانوا بيتبعوا الله الحى الحقيقى 


لكن تبعيتنا هى لشخص واحد فقط مش بنتبع مجموعة 

تبعيتنا هى لشخص المسيح فقط لانه هو بس المخلص هو كلمة الله المتجسد 

هو بس الى فدانا على الصليب وفدى كل العالم 

شخص المسيح يقف متفرد وحده عن باقى البشر 

لانه مش مجرد نبى ولا رسول ولا مؤسس دين جديد هو المخلص 

وليس بأحد غيره الخلاص 

اما انك تقول انك بتحب المسيح وكمان فلان وفلان 

هذا الحب والاعجاب مش هيخلصك ,هذا حب لا يخلص صاحبه 

ثم اى مسيح انت بتحبه ؟ عيسى بن مريم ؟ ده شخص اسطورى ملوش علاقة بمسيحنا 

فهمت الفرق ؟
*


----------



## المحب لمسيح (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*وكيف تقول انه لا علاقه له بالمسيح اللى في كتابكم المقدس *
*اليست ام عيسى هي مريم التي تسمونها بالمقدسه *
*الم تلد المسيح بطريقه معجزه اوردها القران الكريم بشكل رائع بعيدا عن الاسفاف *
*الم يذكر المسيح انه مرسل من قبل "الآب" كما ورد في كتابكم المقدس ولم يذكر قط انه الرب المعبود وانما رسول مرسل من الرب لهدايه بني اسرائيل *
*والمفاجأه ان كل ماسبق مذكور حرفيا في القرآن الكريم ومذكور حرفيا ايضا في كتابكم المقدس الذي انا اعتبره محرفا *
*فكيف تقول ان المسيح المذكور في القرآن غير المسيح المذكور في الكتاب المقدس *

*********** اللون الأحمر مخصص للأدارة فقط*


----------



## المحب لمسيح (28 ديسمبر 2010)

ارجو من الاداره عدم حذف المشاركات لاهميتها في النقاش


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (28 ديسمبر 2010)

المحب لمسيح قال:


> ارجو من الاداره عدم حذف المشاركات لاهميتها في النقاش



انت بتحب المسيح بلسانك فقط 

لان اللي يحب المسيح لازم يحفظ وصاياه و يتبعه مش فقط يقول انا بحب المسيح و هو اصلا لا يعرف المسيح


يا اخي انت لا تعرف المسيح...ادعوك بان تعرفه و تقرا عنه لكي ترى الخلاص...فهل ستفعل؟


----------



## apostle.paul (28 ديسمبر 2010)

> *وكيف تقول انه لا علاقه له بالمسيح اللى في كتابكم المقدس *
> *اليست ام عيسى هي مريم التي تسمونها بالمقدسه *
> *الم تلد المسيح بطريقه معجزه اوردها القران الكريم بشكل رائع بعيدا عن الاسفاف *
> *الم يذكر المسيح انه مرسل من قبل "الآب" كما ورد في كتابكم المقدس ولم يذكر قط انه الرب المعبود وانما رسول مرسل من الرب لهدايه بني اسرائيل *
> ...


*بس علشان منطردش انا وانت كفاية كدا*
*بس ياريت تفتح موضوع علشان بس اوضحلك اانك لا تعرف اى شئ عن المسيح*
*بس الاهم واللى محدش هيسمحلك بيه هنا تجدف على كلمة الله وتقول انها محرفة كدا عيب *
*افتح موضوع وهثبتلك ان المسيح هو الرب المعبود مخلص العالم كله *


----------



## المحب لمسيح (28 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكرك على ذوقك يا اخي شمس الحق والله ما تكلمت الا بحثا عن الحق 
وما اريد مجادلات عقيمه 
بس اريد ان اعرف لماذ كل هذا الكم من التعقيد 
واعدك ان افتح معك غدا ان شاء الله موضوع في هل المسيح هو الله لاني مضطر للذهاب الان 
آمل ان اتحاور معك غدا باذن الله


----------



## apostle.paul (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*باى باى وفى قول اخر فى رعاية القسيس اختلف العلماء والله اعلم
*


----------



## المحب لمسيح (28 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لكل من ساهم في هذا الحوار الذي اسال اله ان يكون بناء وسبيل لمعرفة الحق 
وآخر دعوانا ان الحمد لله رب العالمين 
سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك استغفرك واتوب اليك


----------



## My Rock (28 ديسمبر 2010)

الرجاء الإلتزام بجوهر الموضوع لكي يكون نفعاً لبقية القارئين.
الاخ سأل عن أصل كلمة الناسوت و اللاهوت و قدمنا الإجابة له و إنتهى الموضوع.


----------



## Twin (29 ديسمبر 2010)

my rock قال:


> الرجاء الإلتزام بجوهر الموضوع لكي يكون نفعاً لبقية القارئين.
> الاخ سأل عن أصل كلمة الناسوت و اللاهوت و قدمنا الإجابة له و إنتهى الموضوع.


*وأعتقد أنا أيضاً كفانا تشتيت .... فالموضوع والسؤال الأساسي أنتهي *
*فلا داعي لجدال عقيم نحن بصدده الأن .....*

*ويا أخ محب .... لي عودة مجددة معك علي هذه المشاركة المليئة بالمغالطات والتعديات في موضوع خاص خارج هذا القسم وسأبلغك به*



المحب لمسيح قال:


> *وكيف تقول انه لا علاقه له بالمسيح اللى في كتابكم المقدس *
> *اليست ام عيسى هي مريم التي تسمونها بالمقدسه *
> *الم تلد المسيح بطريقه معجزه اوردها القران الكريم بشكل رائع بعيدا عن الاسفاف *
> *الم يذكر المسيح انه مرسل من قبل "الآب" كما ورد في كتابكم المقدس ولم يذكر قط انه الرب المعبود وانما رسول مرسل من الرب لهدايه بني اسرائيل *
> ...


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 ديسمبر 2010)

إعتراضك مبنى على أنه ليس كل جسد هو جسد إنسانى
وهو إعتراض يبدو منطقياً
ولكنك لو فكرت فيه لمجرد لحظة واحدة ستجدها بلا لزوم
لأن جسد المسيح لا يمكن أن يكون جسداً لأى شيئ آخر 
فلو فكرت للحظة واحدة ، فستجدها مولود من إنسانة ، وكان إنساناً حقيقياً فعلاً ، وتسمى إبن الإنسان وإبن البشر
+++ فكيف تعترض على إنسانيته !!!!!!!!! وماذا تظن فيه بدلاً من تلك الإنسانية التى تعترض عليها !!!!!!!


----------



## أَمَة (30 ديسمبر 2010)

المحب لمسيح قال:


> وفعلا انا بحب المسيح وكل رسل الله موسى والمسيح عيسى و محمد خاتم الانبياء والرسل


 



المحب لمسيح قال:


> و بعدين المسيح بتاعكو ازاى هو فيه مسيح بتاعكو ومسيح بتاع ناس تانيين
> المسيح اللى ربنا ارسله واحد


 
هو فعلا *المسيح* الذي ارسله الله *واحد* *لأن* *مخلص البشر واحد* , ولكن واضح أنك لا تعرف من هو المسيح ولا معنى كلمة "المسيح".

*المسيح* هو* لقب المخلص* الذي *تكلم عنه الأنبيا في الكتب المقدسة* الاف السنيين قبل مجيئة، والذي *كان ينتظره العالم من أجل خلاص البشر*.

أقرأ الكتاب المقدس لكي تعرفه. فإدا عرفته وأمنت به تخلص وتكون لك الحياة الأبدية كما حصل مع المرأة السامرية التي قابلته على البئر وحكى له عن حياتها الماضية والحاضرة فظنت انه نبي، ولكنها إفتكرت كلام الأنبياء في  الكتب المقدسة عن المسيح المنتظر، ومن فرحتها تركت جرتها على البئر ومضت الى المدينة وقالت للناس:

[Q-BIBLE]
يوحنا الأصحاح 4 العدد 29 «*هَلُمُّوا انْظُرُوا إِنْسَاناً قَالَ لِي كُلَّ مَا فَعَلْتُ. أَلَعَلَّ هَذَا هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ؟*». [/Q-BIBLE]

إقرأ ماذا قال الناس بعد أن جاءوا واستمعوا الى كلام المسيح:

[Q-BIBLE]
يوحنا الأصحاح 4 العدد 42 وَقَالُوا لِلْمَرْأَةِ: «*إِنَّنَا لَسْنَا بَعْدُ بِسَبَبِ كلاَمِكِ نُؤْمِنُ* *لأَنَّنَا نَحْنُ قَدْ سَمِعْنَا وَنَعْلَمُ* أَنَّ هَذَا هُوَ بِالْحَقِيقَةِ *الْمَسِيحُ مُخَلِّصُ الْعَالَمِ*». [/Q-BIBLE]

لو حبيت تقرأ القصة كاملة اضغط هنا ... 
الرب يعرف أيضا ماضيك وحاضرك ويدعوك الى الخلاص والحياة الأبدية معه في ملكوته السماوي.


----------



## المحب لمسيح (30 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخت امه شكرا لمداخلتك ولكن المسيح الذي اعرفه هو من قال عن نفسه في القرآن وفي الانجيل انه مرسل من قبل الله كما ورد في القرآن ومن الآب كما ورد في الانجيل 
اذن الخلاصه انه رسول ارسله الله الى بني اسرائيل لهدايتهم 
اما ما استنتجه المحرفون من انه اه او اقنوم فهذا لا يعني في كثير او قليل فالنصوص في كلا الكتابين تدل بما لا يدع مجالا للشك انه رسول كريم على الرغم من انني اقر بان الانجيل الذي بين ايديكم الان محرف الا انه من حرفه لم يحرف هذه النقطه


----------



## !ابن الملك! (30 ديسمبر 2010)

> الاخت امه شكرا لمداخلتك ولكن المسيح الذي اعرفه هو من قال عن نفسه في القرآن وفي الانجيل انه مرسل من قبل الله كما ورد في القرآن ومن الآب كما ورد في الانجيل
> اذن الخلاصه انه رسول ارسله الله الى بني اسرائيل لهدايتهم
> اما ما استنتجه المحرفون من انه اه او اقنوم فهذا لا يعني في كثير او قليل فالنصوص في كلا الكتابين تدل بما لا يدع مجالا للشك انه رسول كريم على الرغم من انني اقر بان الانجيل الذي بين ايديكم الان محرف الا انه من حرفه لم يحرف هذه النقطه


ديه قلة احترام للموجودين كلهم .
تدخل فى موضوع مختلف .. وكمان تتكلم بجهل وكأنه لا يوجد رقيب على كلامك.

نحن لم نستنتج وجود اقانيم .. كلمة الله الحية التى كتبها موسى النبى ثم يشوع ثم عزرا وداود وسليمان وزكريا وحجى وصفنيا و....... ورسل المسيح هى توضح ذلك .. فهل كل الانبياء والرسل محرفين


> اقر بان الانجيل الذي بين ايديكم الان محرف


اين تم التحريف واين النسخة الغير محرفة .

*انتظر ردك على تلك النقطة* .. وان لم يكون هناك رد سٍاقدم شكوى ضدك وعنوان الشكوة ( نقل بجهل من الاخرين دون منطق او دراسة )


----------



## Desert Rose (30 ديسمبر 2010)

المحب لمسيح قال:


> الاخت امه شكرا لمداخلتك ولكن المسيح الذي اعرفه هو من قال عن نفسه في القرآن وفي الانجيل انه مرسل من قبل الله كما ورد في القرآن ومن الآب كما ورد في الانجيل
> اذن الخلاصه انه رسول ارسله الله الى بني اسرائيل لهدايتهم
> اما ما استنتجه المحرفون من انه اه او اقنوم فهذا لا يعني في كثير او قليل فالنصوص في كلا الكتابين تدل بما لا يدع مجالا للشك انه رسول كريم على الرغم من انني اقر بان الانجيل الذي بين ايديكم الان محرف الا انه من حرفه لم يحرف هذه النقطه




*الانجيل محرف واحنا حرفناه ماشى 

اشمعنى بقى النقطة ديه محرفنهاش ؟

وانت عرفت منين ان النقطة ديه بالذات متحرفتش ؟
انت معاك الاصل ؟
*


----------



## أَمَة (31 ديسمبر 2010)

المحب لمسيح قال:


> الاخت امه شكرا لمداخلتك ولكن المسيح الذي اعرفه هو من قال عن نفسه في القرآن وفي الانجيل انه مرسل من قبل الله كما ورد في القرآن ومن الآب كما ورد في الانجيل





المحب لمسيح قال:


> اذن الخلاصه انه رسول ارسله الله الى بني اسرائيل لهدايتهم
> اما ما استنتجه المحرفون من انه اه او اقنوم فهذا لا يعني في كثير او قليل فالنصوص في كلا الكتابين تدل بما لا يدع مجالا للشك انه رسول كريم على الرغم من انني اقر بان الانجيل الذي بين ايديكم الان محرف الا انه من حرفه لم يحرف هذه النقطه


 




أترك للقارئ* العاقل* من المسلمين *الخط الذي وضعته تحت الكلمات الأربع الأخيرة ليرى التخبط الذي يقع فيه المسلم أمام الحقيقة*، وليسأل نفسه:

كيف عرف أن الإنجيل المقدس محرف؟
أين الإنجيل الأصلي لكي نقارن بينه وبين المحرف؟
ولماذا الذي حرفه لم يحرف كل شيئ؟
البينة على المدعي، وإدا لم يجدها فليراجع حساباته قبل أن يقف أمام الديان العادل، لأن في تلك الساعة لن تعود العقارب الى الوراء لإصلاح ما افسده كتابه. 

*يغلق الموضوع عند هذا الحد*
طالبين من رب المجد الذي تجسد من اجل خلاص البشر
أن ينير عقلولهم التي عششت فيها الظلمة لقرون كثيرة
لكي ينقشع الظلام ويرون نوره الخلاصي​


----------

